# Meet Augusta ...bull terrier



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

Queen of the romans. 





My bully passed away monday n ive been a wreck crying since.
I got a new one today and it was the best thing i eva did! We picked her up from the airport this arvo n it was love at 1st sight she is such a gem. I call her Augy and while she will never replace my tia she sure is a positive distraction


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 20, 2014)

Aww she is a real beauty...sorry to hear about your other fella.

These guys are one of my fav breeds


----------



## rockethead (Jun 20, 2014)

she looks so innocent and beautiful
I have never had a terrier as a pet but have at a few American pit bulls in the past
You hear at lot of negatives about pit bulls but I think it is more about how you treat them just like people


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thats a cracker of a bully!! Glad shes helping heal a few wounds,..... 

I swear shes smiling in the third pic!!


----------



## rockethead (Jun 20, 2014)

i'm trying to get use to the new like settings I click on the thumbs up on montysrainbow and chris1 it looks like thumbs down on the thread but not sure? 
yer I just went over it all good I figured it out


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 20, 2014)

lol [MENTION=33334]rockethead[/MENTION], i didnt notice that till you pointed it out, once you click thumbs up, the hand turns upside down!!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys  lol hubby wasnt sure infact his exact words were Far n hell rigamortis hasnt even set in on Tia yet! Lol i dont muck around. Im still crying about Ti ti but this gals keeping me on my toes infact since i got her ive not had time 2 b sad 

Re the thumbs up lol its weird it points down 4 a like.


----------



## sharky (Jun 20, 2014)

Congratulations on the beautiful new bully! I hope she brings a lot of laughs, smiles and happiness to you and your family  (Looks like she already has though! )

Sorry to hear about Tia...RIP beautiful girl xx


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

This is her right now lol sleeping in wash basket


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

MR, She is absolutely adorable  glad she is making you and yours happy


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2014)

I`m more than a tad jealous, beautiful little girl, shes going to be a stunner!!


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 20, 2014)

The face of her in the second picture says it all.


----------



## nonamesleft (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear, i know how you feel. I lost my BUlly Girl on 22/5 - Heart Wrenching. Where did you pick get her from? Have been looking around but not many are showing prices.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 26, 2014)

nonamesleft said:


> Sorry to hear, i know how you feel. I lost my BUlly Girl on 22/5 - Heart Wrenching. Where did you pick get her from? Have been looking around but not many are showing prices.



we found her on dogzonline breeders in Mackay  $1500 plus $300 for her flight [emoji15] but she definantly worth every cent still missing my tia but havent had time to cry! i know theres a breeder in brisbane thats got a litter due end of july and breeders in Gladstone that have some nice older girls for sale , 2 white 14mth olds n one tri colour 6mth old for $800 -$1000.


----------



## nonamesleft (Jun 26, 2014)

She is def a beautiful girl. I seen the pups for sale in Gladstone and you girl looks familar. $1500 seems to be the going rate i believe, but well worth it for the joy they bring. I don't think any other breed can match their characteristics. 

I still get that stabbing pain when i think of my Gypsie Girl, she is home now in a very nice urn watching over the house again.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 26, 2014)

nonamesleft said:


> She is def a beautiful girl. I seen the pups for sale in Gladstone and you girl looks familar. $1500 seems to be the going rate i believe, but well worth it for the joy they bring. I don't think any other breed can match their characteristics.
> 
> I still get that stabbing pain when i think of my Gypsie Girl, she is home now in a very nice urn watching over the house again.


yeah they are the only breed i will ever own  we had her a wk 2moro n she sleeps thru fully house trained already and is hillarious cheeky and annoying all rolled into one lol [emoji12] i love her.


----------



## nonamesleft (Jul 31, 2014)

Any updated photos? Have contacted Kapula today regarding the litter born 27 may.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi [MENTION=10075]nonamesleft[/MENTION]  kupala have some lovely dogs!  here are a few from this week, she is a cheeky girl lol




















Make sure u introduce your new addition when you get him/her


----------



## briansworms (Jul 31, 2014)

Very nice Bully. They are a great kids dog. Our old boy loved the kids but didn't like other dogs at the show ring lol. Amway LOC used to bring his coat up nice and white before a show. Showing really wasn't my thing so he was just a great dog at home. Sadly cancer got him.


----------



## swampie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice bully Monty, love the Dalmatian spots on the belly, I haven't had a white for about 10 years now, I've owned 7 bullies now and the last 3 have been coloureds, think when my old brindle girl passes on I'll get another white.....

Shayne, try Lance and Gayle at Satori kennels down at North Maclean, they have some cracker bullies down there and are a wealth of knowledge after being in the game for a long time, both involved in showing and judging...I use them when I need a stud dog...great people...

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Planky (Aug 4, 2014)

Well I've done it I have selected a nice white boy from a breeder. The first viewing is in 2 weeks when he's 4 weeks old can't wait and pick up in sep


----------



## Rayleen (Aug 4, 2014)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 4, 2014)

Best dogs in the whole world. Here are a couple of my pups looking stupidly cute!


----------



## montysrainbow (Aug 4, 2014)

onimocnhoj said:


> Best dogs in the whole world. Here are a couple of my pups looking stupidly cute!
> 
> View attachment 311763
> View attachment 311764


They are adorabubble!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 4, 2014)

They are already full of character! It'll be hard to part with them in a few weeks, but I'm sure mum won't feel that way lol..


----------



## nonamesleft (Aug 17, 2014)

They look adorable Oni!!!! Growing up heaps....
Swampie... I remember Satori from when I got my first girl about 10 years ago.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 17, 2014)

Cheers mate,

They are getting bigger and more mischievous every day now. 

Four boys ready for new homes in two weeks! Now my second ***** "Sharky" has been mated to a massive male, so puppies galore soon lol!


----------



## montysrainbow (Aug 26, 2014)

4mths old  they grow so fast! I took this pic today at park






Lol sitting like a human


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 26, 2014)

hahahahaha, LOVE the sitting like a human pic!!


----------



## montysrainbow (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol i love that one too [MENTION=1514]Chris1[/MENTION] heres another from today


----------



## Planky (Sep 21, 2014)

I picked up diesel last Friday he's a beauty 7kg at 8weeks so happy with him [emoji2]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jello158 (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cute, my parents breed the miniatures  Who did you get her from?


----------

